# iwaver/inopo radios



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

ok i have a iwaver and was wondering if the futaba 2.4 module out of the magnum would fit it the radios look a lot alike and it says they are futaba compatable im wanting to get a awd mini z 2.4 but dont have the radio has anyone tryed this


----------

